# Any events in Indiana soon?



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Should be one coming up, right?


----------



## JayHawk (Apr 4, 2010)

if you ar looking for ADBA there is one on June 25th 

Hoosier APBTC (IN)
Saturday, June 25, 2011
Location: Boone County Fairgrounds


The Hoosier APBTC will host 2 conformation shows and 1 weight pull in one day at the Boone County Fairgrounds in Lebanon, IN. For further information please call Terry 765-883-7616, John 765-620-1416 or Jennifer 765-623-0957

Judges: 
Saturday AM - Ronnie Ewing
Saturday PM - Joe Daly


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

I appreciate it JH


----------

